# Leaving Town



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi everyone action

heading out tomorrow, going to vineyard rv park in vacaville ca. short trip, only about 70 miles from home. still working out all the bugs in new outback







. hopefully the weather stays nice sunny, weatherperson says rain maybe in the forecast








everyone have a nice weekend.

darrel


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Sounds like a good time to me! I enjoy the short trips away from home. Our favorite camping spot is only about 40 miles away. Doesn't matter to me, as long as we're not stuck at home! Have a great time! action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Have a great time. How bad can the weather be in CA???? They are calling for wet snow this weekend in my neck of the woods









Thor


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Yep today we are suppose to hit a mere 90 degrees here in San Antonio -- guess a cold front must have moved through..


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Yep today we are suppose to hit a mere 90 degrees here in San Antonio -- guess a cold front must have moved through..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Ghosty,

Are you still shoveling the red ceder pollen of the front lawn?

Reverie


----------



## GAcarver (Apr 12, 2005)

Heading out this weekend for our first trip in our new (new to us) 2004 21RS, Temp. is going to be around 56 and windy, in the mid to low 30's by Sunday night, This is some wierd weather, wish it would settle in and stay spring time. Guess it will be a good time to check out everything and make sure it all works.

Everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Have fun. It's 34 degrees here right now.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

Last night it got to 26 degrees here and calling for 28 to 30 tonight. This is spring around here. Ken


----------

